# Carrot just died in my arms.....my heart is in pieces



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't even know what happened, he was fine, hopping around 2 days ago (we had a birthday yesterday, so he did not come out for playtime) and this morning, he was 'not himself', and I noticed a little blood on his underbelly. I gave him pedialyte and tried massaging his tummy and noticed a hard lump in his lower right side of his belly. Ten minutes later, he died in my arms. I am lost right now. My kids went swimming and they are going to be devastated. I can't believe our baby is gone.......


----------



## CKGS (Aug 16, 2009)

((((((((Big hugs to you))))))))) These sudden losses are so horrible. I lost by heart bunny, Abby, very suddenly. It was an undiagnosed heart problem. I am sorry you had to go through this too. They steal our hearts....

Many prayers being sent your way. I will pray you know the exact and right words to tell your children. I know it isn't easy.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you.......


----------



## Saffy (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. xx


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so sorry Pappy1264. I just read the The Infirmary post about Carrot and you can't blame yourself. Rabbits are so fragile, and the blood on his underbelly could of been the underlying cause and not the carpet.

Binky free Carrot. ink iris:


----------



## Happi Bun (Aug 16, 2009)

Oh no, I'm terribly sorry about the passing of Carrot. I feel your pain, I truly do. I'm sure Carrot appreciated having you--his loved human--there by his side as he passed. May memories of the fun you shared bring you gentle comfort.

:hug1

Binky Free Carrot :rainbow:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry hun, it's hard when they pass quickly like that.

Binky free little Carrot :angelandbunny:


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. My kids took it better then I did. Tomorrow I will have a necropsy done and then Carrot will be cremated and I will get his ashes back. I feel so sad and numb right now......


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Aug 16, 2009)

oh my god i am so sorry


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Carrot. Binky-free little bunny.:rainbow:


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Becca (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry about losing Carrot 

My PM box is open if you need it.. 

x


----------



## anneq (Aug 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Carrot.
Binky-free little one


----------



## momto1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost your dear Carrot. I am sure it was reassuring to him to have you there with him when he passed.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear his - Carrot was such a sweetie. He obviously had a wonderful life with you and your family, and it was good you were there with him at the end.

Thinking of you

Jan


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you everyone. Been a rough day here and I keep looking at his empty cage....breaks my heart even more.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 16, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Carrot. Bunnies do such a good job of hiding things from us. We just lost Bonnie last week with no warning or symptoms. It truly is devastating and you have our sympathies. Rest in peace little man.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you. I am very sorry for your loss, as well. It is so hard. I had to catch myself going to make up his dinner tonight.


----------



## BethM (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost Carrot. 

:hug2:


----------



## SilverBirchRabbitry (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm EXTREMELY sorry for your loss 
But you know something, animals are put on this planet for a reason. They are more than companions, they are part of the reason the earth is still rotating. I doubt if there were no animals all hell would break loose. 

Carrot came here to do a job, it may have been brightning your life up a bit or just being there. Who knows! But now he is binkying happily over the rainbow bridge. He knows he was loved. He knows you are thinking about him ray: :cry2 :hug: :sad:


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. Aside from him leaving so soon, I have no regrets in how he was treated. I know he knew we loved him very much and he lived a great life for any bunny, esp. when you consider we found him and he was most likely dumped. But I could not have asked for a sweeter bunny. That is the hardest part.......he spoiled me and if I get another, it will be very hard to not compare and I tell you, that little bun set the bar very high!


----------



## Flash (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Carrot. It brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## coolbunnybun (Aug 17, 2009)

Im very sorry! Hugs and kisses coming to you!!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't imagine how awful you must feel. I'm so very sorry that you lost Carrot. What a comfort to know that this little one knew love because of you and your family. You'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. I am glad he was not alone when he passed. I think it would have hurt even more (if that is possible) to just find him already passed in his cage. I posted in the infirmary post what the necropsy today showed.


----------



## MATH (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 
R.I.P. carrott


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 17, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard whenever they leave, I have been lucky in a way, I was there when the buns I lost crossed over. For me it was some comfort, I hope it was for you.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you. Yes, I am happy he was not alone as he went on ahead. I miss him something awful but will forever be grateful for having the chance to love him.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Aug 18, 2009)

Just checking in to see how you are doing today....thinking of you.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you. I am doing ok. I have decided to get another lionhead (I just miss having one. I know no one can ever replace my sweet boy, but he would want me to love another.) I have emailed a few breeders and have been looking online, as well. I have found one I am really leaning towards (he isn't ready to go yet). I will post when I finally decide. Am still waiting on some pics before I make a final decision. I am excited and sad at the same time, if that makes sense. I keep looking at his empty cage and my heart breaks all over again. Still so hard to believe he is gone.


----------



## pla725 (Aug 20, 2009)

I know the feeling. My house feels empty without Smitten even though I have six other rabbits and one foster. You never replace them. It just seems like it but you just can't.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 20, 2009)

I am so sorry. What a special guy he was, and how lucky was he to find you! He had a great family and I know he appreciated that. Binky free, Carrot.


----------



## pappy1264 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you. So many say how lucky he was....but I was the lucky one! I have had bunnies before, but he was.....I can't even put it in to words, just really special. I have thought of getting an older bunny (I know so many need homes) but I think a baby is the way for us to go (with having dogs). I am supposed to get some pics of a little girl that is ready to go tonight, so we shall see. I know 'the one' will find its way to me. I am thankful Snow Cap, the wild cottontail I handreared is still here (I know I have to let him go, but it is not easy for me.) But right now, he seems to be enjoying the extra attention! Thanks again!


----------

